# How to tell if Leopard Gecko is pregnant



## andrewL (Oct 15, 2017)

Ive had two clutches by accident and I want to be prepared this time around.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

If you hold her up and look at the lower end of her belly you should be able to see the outline of the 2 eggs. Google "gravid leopard gecko" and you will see plenty of pictures of what you are looking for. She will also stop eating shortly before laying and will roam around the enclosure seeming restless and digging. Make sure you provide her with an enclosed nest box containing damp moss or vermiculite and she should lay in there. Placing this in the middle of the vivarium usualy gets it around the right temperature but a good indication is to put it in the area that she digs most, as she knows where she wants to lay them. I have succesfully incubated leo eggs without an incubator by smply swapping the nest box for an enclosed one where they can't be accessed and damaged but left in the same part of the viv, as she is very good at finding the spot with the right temperature. You will likely come in one morning to find all the nest material has been dug up one end of the box, possibly some thrown out of the entrance, and she may well be sitting on top or close by. That is a good indication she has probably layed overnight.


----------

